# $9.99 mp3 players, today only! Act fast!



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey gang, today's woot on woot.com is Sansa mp3 players for $9.99 each ($5 shipping per order).

If you're not familiar with woot, they sell one product for 24 hours or until it sells out, whichever happens first. So if you want it, get on it before midnight today (Central time, I think).

I have one of these players, and they're awesome for putting sound into small/remote places in your haunt. When you plug them into your computer via USB they just appear as a portable drive that you drag and drop mp3s onto. It doesn't get any easier than that.

I just picked up two more for just under $25. :jol:

(Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this. I'm not affiliated with woot.com or Sansa. I just love this player and wanted to spread the word.)


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just bought two of them! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this the same as the group buy we're doing?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wish i had the money.....boo hoo....


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Is this the same as the group buy we're doing?


No SI, These hold more data and are a couple dollars more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks TT.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not Mac compatible?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

These are great.. I ordered the 512mb ones they had a few months ago.. and actually just picked up 2 more cause the kids keep stealing the ones i bought for halloween so i'll just give them these.. 1 silver and 1 pink..


----------

